# help with sound

## smtanner

Ok, I have a up and running Gentoo system.  My Nvidia video card works with 3-d accelleration, my network card works, gnome and kde work, the only thing that does not work is my sound card.

I have a Soundblaster 16 pci.  I have tried using alsa with the snd-ens1371 module and I get an error message about device not found.  I have tried compiling support into the kernel for the es1371 chip and no errors were reported but no sound.

Truthefully I am a little confused about what I should do at this point.  Any help would be apprecieated.

----------

## rlyacht

You might try compiling the kernel with the "100% Soundblaster" support, ii.e. not as a module, but compiled directly in.  Look at  the help for this particular driver and it will tell you the order to give arguments in the kernel line for grub.  Something like

```

kernel /bzImage sb=0x200,5,1 .....

```

(port 0x200, irq 5, and dma=1)

----------

